# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Girls Posing with snakes (for a new snake calendar)

## aboutsnakes

I think this might be interesting to share



Visit Link

Sexy women posing with large snakes

----------


## Daybreaker

I'm not too impressed with most of the ladies honestly  :Embarassed:  but the snakes are amazing! The photography and locations look impressive as well

----------


## CLSpider

> I'm not too impressed with most of the ladies honestly  but the snakes are amazing! The photography and locations look impressive as well


Those were my thoughts exactly! There were a couple pretty girls...but overall, not too much eye candy, girl wise. The snakes, on the otherhand, stunning! Every single one!
Time to get together a bp.net girl & snake calendar  :ROFL:

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (03-10-2012),_Royal Hijinx_ (03-01-2012)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Those were my thoughts exactly! There were a couple pretty girls...but overall, not too much eye candy, girl wise. The snakes, on the otherhand, stunning! Every single one!
> Time to get together a bp.net girl & snake calendar


Glad I'm not the only one who thought that! 

lol Count me out for the calender but with seeing all the other stunning girls on this site (in the female keepers thread) I think a calendar would be a big hit  :Smile:

----------


## Carlene16

Just add Shawn Parker to your facebook friends and you will get constant updates of the photos.  :Razz:  I really like some of the models, and some I don't. The girl that the OP posted is actually Shawn's wife and I think she is STUNNING. 

Some of the shots are really awesome and the snakes are always impressive too. Then there are some of the shots I don't care for when the position of the girl is awkward.

----------


## adamsky27

I like the chick with the strong legs  :Wink:  Oh yeah and the snake.

----------


## freelancer

> Time to get together a bp.net girl & snake calendar


Don't forget, ladies. Photographer here. Just sayin'...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mft62485

We do need a BP.net calander.  With normal girls (not models) and their snakes (and other reptiles).

----------


## DooLittle

> We do need a BP.net calander.  With normal girls (not models) and their snakes (and other reptiles).


This would be a great idea to get together.  To raise awareness, and maybe do some sort of profit donation to USARK.  Maybe a girls and snakes, what about kids and snakes too?  That would he cute.

----------


## Royal Hijinx

I am willing to provide model snakes for the calendar ladies.....

----------

DooLittle (03-01-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> i'm not too impressed with most of the ladies honestly  But the snakes are amazing! The photography and locations look impressive as well


x2

----------


## Mike41793

Personally i would rather see some of the girls from the female keepers thread posing with their snakes rather than these "models"...  :Very Happy: 
*hint hint, lol*

----------


## DooLittle

> I am willing to provide model snakes for the calendar ladies.....


Your snakes are beautiful, that would be awesome.  How do we pull this together, with members all over the place????

----------


## DellaF

I think I'd rather have a men and their snakes calendar. That doesn't sound to clean does it  :sploosh:

----------

_Capray_ (08-06-2012),_CLSpider_ (03-11-2012),DooLittle (03-10-2012),Eve's Mom (03-10-2012),_heathers*bps_ (03-01-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-10-2012),_ReptilesK2_ (03-10-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-10-2012)

----------


## snake lab

Maybe its just me but i would rather see a calender of just kickass morphs. This is an industry of kickass morphs. Let the hot chicks pose on car hoods or with tools.

----------


## DooLittle

> I think I'd rather have a men and their snakes calendar. That doesn't sound to clean does it


Boy, that's an even better idea....   :Very Happy:

----------


## MrLang

The chicks were mediocre at best, but the snakes were sexy!

I like the idea of the BP.net calendar.

I offer my snake to the models as a show of support. :Snake: 



 :Cool:

----------


## Jason Bowden

> We do need a BP.net calander.  With normal girls (not models) and their snakes (and other reptiles).


How about a BP calendar with all the BPOM photos from the previous year?

Where you at Judy?

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> How about a BP calendar with all the BPOM photos from the previous year?
> 
> Where you at Judy?


Good idea! The BP.net girls calender is a cool idea but the members and snakes are spread everywhere. A BPOM calender would be something realistic

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

The snakes in the pics were gorgeous...the girls...not so much. I think one...maybe two were worth looking at. I was more interested in the snakes.  :Razz:  

As to the calendar, BPOM would be more realistic, but a girls and their snakes calendar, if accomplished, would sell more copies for sure.  :Wink:

----------


## xFenrir

I would totally model for that cause! And for the chance to meet some lovely snakes too.  :Wink: 

Honestly, I'm sure each area could get models, snakes and photographers together, and then everyone submits their photos and people can vote, just like the picture of the month deal.  :Smile:

----------


## Vypyrz

> I think I'd rather have a men and their snakes calendar. That doesn't sound to clean does it


I will definitely *NOT* be in that calender. I have a big bulge in my belly, like I just consumed a meal that was 15% of my body weight. Maybe I need to go hide and digest for a couple of days...  :ROFL:

----------

_babyknees_ (03-27-2012),_MrLang_ (03-11-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-10-2012)

----------


## sleepygeckos

I'd rather help with a b-p.net calendar than look at those stupidly posed pics... someone will have to lend me a snake though, my geckos are hardly... um... the sitting still type.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> I would totally model for that cause! And for the chance to meet some lovely snakes too. 
> 
> Honestly, I'm sure each area could get models, snakes and photographers together, and then everyone submits their photos and people can vote, just like the picture of the month deal.


I like that! Maybe coordinate/time it with a local show to get a larger amount of people together (and many kinds of snakes  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## CherryPython

Wooooo  :Smile:  

I'd do it!...if I wasn't in the UK lol!

----------


## Capray

Hah! that's hilarious.. yeah they probably had to put up and ad for models, then when people came over they added the holding large snakes part and offered them extra money. :Razz:

----------


## hypersomniacjoo

i would definitely model for the cause, and have!  its the worst when people tell you your snakes are sexy though...its like somone telling you you have a sexy dog...blehhh...

and i had a strapless top on just for claritys sake.

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._7396021_n.jpg

----------


## Lazarus1437

> I think I'd rather have a men and their snakes calendar. That doesn't sound to clean does it


Well, if this ever does go down, I'll lend my body to the project. I'd be honored to help the cause lol

----------

